# xorg-vfbserver cannot find libGL.so



## dougs (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm trying to fix a missing port dependency as follows:

```
[root@mailfilter 30.Sep 9:16am ~]# portmaster --check-depends
Checking all packages: 100%
py38-networkx has a missing dependency: py38-matplotlib
[root@mailfilter 30.Sep 9:38am ~]#
```
Okay, I'll reinstall py-networkx.


```
[root@mailfilter 30.Sep 9:54am /usr/ports/math/py-networkx]# make reinstall clean
===>  Deinstalling for py38-networkx
===>   Deinstalling py38-networkx-2.5,1
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        py38-networkx: 2.5,1

Number of packages to be removed: 1

The operation will free 13 MiB.
[1/1] Deinstalling py38-networkx-2.5,1...
[1/1] Deleting files for py38-networkx-2.5,1: 100%
===>  License BSD3CLAUSE accepted by the user
===>   py38-networkx-2.5,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found


<....>


===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.20.11_1,1 depends on package: perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 - found
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.20.11_1,1 depends on shared library: libudev.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libudev.so)
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.20.11_1,1 depends on shared library: libGL.so - not found
===>  Deinstalling for libglvnd
===>   Deinstalling libglvnd-1.3.4
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        libglvnd: 1.3.4

Number of packages to be removed: 1

The operation will free 3 MiB.
[1/1] Deinstalling libglvnd-1.3.4...
[1/1] Deleting files for libglvnd-1.3.4: 100%
===>  Installing for libglvnd-1.3.4
===>  Checking if libglvnd is already installed
===>   Registering installation for libglvnd-1.3.4 as automatic
Installing libglvnd-1.3.4...
===>   xorg-vfbserver-1.20.11_1,1 depends on shared library: libGL.so - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/math/py-matplotlib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/math/py-matplotlib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/math/py-matplotlib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/math/py-networkx
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/math/py-networkx
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/math/py-networkx
[root@mailfilter 30.Sep 9:54am /usr/ports/math/py-networkx]#
```

It looks like the libglvnd port was removed and then reinstalled. It still cannot locate libGL.so.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled the libglvnd port and still the xorg-vfbserver reinstall removes the libglvnd port and then tries to reinstall what appears to be its own version of libGL and still cannot find it.

What can I do?


----------



## sidetone (Oct 2, 2021)

Try `portmaster --clean-distfiles`, or deleting the port manually.

Also, try going into the directory and typing `make rmconfig-recursive`. Then, try installing it again. Also, do a portsnap fetch update.

If none of this works, delete it and dependencies, and `portmaster -ys` to delete stale files and distfiles. Then reinstall it. Something like cleaning it up, and relying on a fresher built package than is in your filesystem will work.


----------

